# Chloe-due Nov 5.....IT'S A BOY!



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Chloe is 4.5 yrs old and has 2 due dates because of a 5-day heat, oct 30 & nov 5. Just 4 days ago she suddenly has started limping a bit and moves extremely slowly like it hurts just to get around. I think she may have done that last time too but not this long before her due date. She's queen of the herd so I don't really think she would have gotten rammed by another doe. Today now I've put her with Pixie and her 2.5 wk old buckling, just to make sure no one bothers her. Any suggestions what would be her problem? :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30- she's limping?*

Maybe she has a joint issue? Has she been tested for CAE? That may be a possibility. How are her hooves?

She looks like a sweetheart.  Good luck with the kidding!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30- she's limping?*

Is she limping on a hind leg or front? When later in pregnancy, it's possible that a kid is positioned over the sciatic nerve causing a limp in the rear.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30- she's limping?*

I had thot she was favouring a back leg but then today it seemed to be a front leg so now I don't know. I thot maybe it's a kid on a nerve too. She has not been tested for CAE. Hooves were just trimmed last wknd. I'll just keep watching her.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30- she's limping?*

I haven't heard of anything like this before. Any changes? ray: Praying for a good outcome!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30- she's limping?*

Walking on eggshells can be a sign of pregnancy toxemia. It's not fun to deal with and usually occurs in over weight does, but can also happen with triplets or big kids. Propolyne Glycol, Goat Nutirdrench, mollases are all good ways to help your doe if she has pregnancy toxemia.

Are her ankles swollen? Alot of pressure is put on them, but if they are exceedingly swollen I'd say its very likely to be PT.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30- she's limping?*

She's not limping anymore and seems to be just fine! I think she must have just injured her one front leg somehow and it took most of the week to heal. :shrug: I'm excited for more babies again and hoping for girls! Chloe has kidded 3 times, a single doe :kidred: , twin does :kidred: :kidred: , and twin does again! :kidred: :kidred: so we'll see if she keeps this up!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

Glad to hear the limp is gone. 
Are all her kidding from the same dad?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

Yes, she was bred to our pygmy buck each time. We have also had our share of bucklings out of him with other does.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

yes that is what I was going for since the buck determines the sex. glad you have gotten all those doe kids from her. I bet she will continue her streak. :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

:thumbup: I'm glad Chloe is okay. Here's hoping for a couple of does!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

today is either day 144 or 139 because of a 5-day heat. I'm thinking probably she took on the 2nd date so she'll wait till at least the wknd before she kids. I haven't seen nearly as much belly movement this time and udder seems smaller so thinking possibly a single, hopefully a girl :kidred: ! Her first freshening was a single and her udder has been lopsided ever since, even after 2 sets of twins.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

Glad her leg is better  Can't wait to see the babies! Maybe she will kid on Halloween with :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

we're getting closer! :thumb: ligaments are very soft and she has had some discharge the last couple days.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

Yay! :stars: Babies soon! Good luck! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

Hope you get your :kidred: :kidred: !


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

C'mon Chloe. Waiting patiently.........
btw.......I like your facebook page. :thumbup:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

Any kids yet?


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

I was wondering the same thing.....


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Oct 30*

no kids yet! :sigh: :sigh: she probably settled on the 2nd breeding which puts her due nov 5, so she's now on day 146. ligaments are very soft but still there and her udder has filled a bit but not much change in the last couple days. I hope she kids soon but it doesn't look like it'll be today. this is a pic from today...


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

Come on Chloe Come on Chloe!!!!!!! WE WANT DOELINGS!!!!!! lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

day 150 today and she's still keeping me waiting! udder slooooowly filling...


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

:dance: Doesn't look like she'll be long. Better dust off that kidding kit!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

How is she today? Any kids yet?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

mushy tailhead...very soft ligaments...still waiting................


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

Hope she cooperates for you and goes at a convent time. I have one due any day also.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

:GAAH: ......still waiting.... today is day 154 from her 2nd breeding. she's really putting my patience to the test! udder has filled some but still has room to grow, ligs are extremely soft this a.m., sides have dropped, she moves more slowly than 3 days ago, we have some discharge now and then, tonight or tomorrow would suit my schedule real well....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

I hope she goes tonite! Then you can catch up on some sleep once those babies arrive!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

I know the frustration in waiting... :hair: it won't be to much longer by the looks of her.... in that last pic... :hug:

Happy Kidding :thumb:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

:thumb: I think kid/kids are on the way! her udder has filled & ligs are basically gone. she's still not vocalizing much which she was murmuring at least the last 8 hrs before kidding last time. she's very uncomfortable and hunches her back with contractions I think. now she has a tiny bit of white mucous at her pooch so I don't know if she'll go soon or wait till morning. I think I might be in for a long night!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

Hope she doesn't make you wait too long!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

:roll: it's 5:30am and no kids yet. but she's progressing....udder has filled completely now, she's posty, stringy discharge throughout the night, but still keeping quite quiet, not noisy like last time. I was able to get some sleep between barn checks. hoping for babies soon!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

:leap: whooo hoooo!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Chloe-due Nov 5*

:shocked: now that was an experience I don't ever want again! 1 big buck :kidblue: born at 1:45 this aft. gotta take my daughter to dentist appt now so will get pics later and post in birth anouncements....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats....sounds like it was work .... :hug: 

can't wait to see pics.... :thumb:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Finally!!!
Congrats


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Glad he is here and things are ok.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Even though she made you wait longer than anticipated!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait for pics!! Sorry you did not get your doelings, but congrats on the baby boy!!


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Yippee! Glad everything came out okay (so to speak). Congratulations! That little buck sure likes to make an entrance, doesn't he?


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks! pics are in birth anouncements.


----------

